# Sally - T



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Anyone been out on the Sally T lately? The website says its BYOBait, but the price dropped to $20 for the 1/2 day. Leaving from Willoby should leave more time for fishing than taking a boat out of Rudee. 

Any recomendations on a VA beach area headboat August 14 AM?


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

*headboat*

Personolly I'd drive the 20 minutes to go out with Pete. Good guy with a good crew. As far as VAB area boats go, been out with Rudee and wasn't happy with the way they pack the boats so badly. Dont know if the guys out of Lynhaven Fish Market are operating the same way or not. If they are still running to the CBBT, then obviously go out of Lynhaven as you will get more fishin time. Let us know how it goes.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

You pretty much nailed my previous experiences with headboats out of Rudee. 1 hour out, 1 hour in, 1 hour untangling lines for people all around you, and 1 hour fishing. I am going to give the Sally T a try. Thanks. Also, if you print the front screen on the Sally T website, they will provide rod, bait and rigs. I will BYO though.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Rained a lot on Saturday, but I still made it out on the Sally T. There were 6 other fishermen and 2 mates. I was the only one with rain gear on the boat. 

I took home 2 flatties, 2 nice croaker, and a keeper blue. Good day out fishing clouser minnows tipped with squid on my bass rod. 

I cooked them all up for lunch and they were delicious. That trip was the best $20 I spent all weekend.


----------

